# 2 15 gallon low tech planted tanks: driftwood and plant jungle



## Forrest (9 Feb 2014)

Hi everyone, here are my two first tanks ever. Both 15 gallon. I'll start with the first:


I'll call it the "cory" tank as I plan to have 6 to 8 Corydoras Habrosus in this. I also want to add cherry shrimp.

As of now, I have about 10 Malaysian Trumpet Snails in them. Any advice very much welcome! It has been up and running since January 7th 2014.

The substrate is JBL Sansibar with Sera Floredepot under that, the lighting is a single T8 tube and the filter is an old Eheim 2008. I dose a little Ferropol liquid fertilizers weekly, and I do a 2 gallon water change every monday. The heater is an Eheim as well, and I keep the tank at 75 degrees.

My plan is to make this as self-sufficient as possible, with eventually only adding fish food for the Corydoras and have the shrimp and MTS clean up the leftovers and detritus.


----------



## Forrest (9 Feb 2014)

My 2nd tank was set up last week. It has small gravel and lots of mopani wood. My plan is to make this a java moss and java fern tank, as a shrimp tank for lots of cherry shrimp. There's a small sponge filter in there, and the moss + ferns should arrive soon. The light is a 18 watt energy saving bulb. It is unheated and hovers between 65 and 71 degrees, should I get a heater for this as well?

Maybe I'll add two Cambarellus Patzcuarensis dwarf crayfish, or does anyone have any good fish suggestions? As you can see the water is stained with tannins from the wood.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Feb 2014)

Hi all,


Forrest said:


> I'll call it the "cory" tank as I plan to have 6 to 8 Corydoras Habrosus in this. I also want to add cherry shrimp.


 A good combination and they should do well.  





Forrest said:


> Maybe I'll add two Cambarellus Patzcuarensis dwarf crayfish


 Are you in the UK? just a word of warning that If you are these are illegal to sell or own.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Forrest (10 Feb 2014)

No, not in the UK. But after studying for a bit, I decided they pose a risk to my tank and inhabitants, and I don't want them after all. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Forrest (11 Feb 2014)

On the 2nd tank I cut the filter box out, did a water change to get rid of the tannins and rearranged the wood a bit, looks much better now.


----------



## faizal (18 Feb 2014)

Hi Forrest. Welcome on board. Lovely set ups you have there. I love the look of your first tank,...looks well matured. Hope you are having a great time with your tanks. Looking forward to updates.


----------

